

WHAT SCIENTIFIC CONCEPT WOULD IMPROVE EVERYBODY'S COGNITIVE TOOLKIT? - fun2have
http://www.edge.org/q2011/q11_index.html

======
Mithrandir
SPEAK UP, I CAN'T HEAR YOU.

~~~
Mz
Not exactly a duplicate, but related (somehow, I can't quite figure out how)
to the submission made by the same poster right before this one:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2106853>

I couldn't decide whether or not to flag it.

~~~
demodifier
This post is a link to the original EDGE Magazine article that the first post,
a Guardian article summarises. Not sure that's reason enough for flagging
because of duplication but I would understand if the all caps title persuaded
you. :)

~~~
Mz
Thanks, but all I am seeing is photos and apparently the list of 151
contributors....or some such. Where is the body of said article?

~~~
drallison
<http://www.edge.org>

